# Biggest screen on android smartphone ?



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, want to find out what phone out there has the biggest visible screen.

I've got an HTC HD2 but due to an incident where it left my hand and bounced into the dashboard at high velocity it has broken screen..

anyway, will get it fixed but at the moment is there a smartphone with a bigger screen than the hd2 ? as may change it

oh and want to keep android pls

thx
:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The screen on my Desire HD is mahoosive and is temper proof so far.

Tested regularly bud :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm also an HD2 owner and the 4.3" is about the biggest out there, some other HTC models have the same size screen and quite alot of other smartphones are around the 4" mark, you can't really go much bigger than 4.3" on a phone otherwise the whole device would start to get rather large, I think the HD2 is just about right, the screen is a great size for browsing the web and watching movies but the device as a whole is still small and light enough that I can use it with one hand and it'll fit in my pocket easily.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Hi, want to find out what phone out there has the biggest visible screen.
> 
> I've got an HTC HD2 but due to an incident where it left my hand and bounced into the dashboard at high velocity it has broken screen..
> 
> ...


You could get one with a 7 inch screen :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

kempe said:


> You could get one with a 7 inch screen :thumb:


Yeah I've seen those tabs, quite smart but there too big :thumb:

Think I'll try and stick with it if no matching size phone out there - I got used to the screen size 

thx all


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

dell streak. huge!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Galaxy 2 no bigger? It looks ENORMOUS!


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

335d is right, as the Samsung Galaxy S II screen is 4.3".

The Super-AMOLED screen is extremely vivid too - fields are greener on the screen than they are in reality :lol:

It's also basically cutting edge at the moment, with a huge specification.

Video capture and playback is extremely crisp; I recently randomly filmed a spider making a web in the garden, and it caught the hairs on the legs of the spider! I did it just to see how good it was, and was very surprised.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Samsung Galaxy S II or HTC Sensation XE when it's released in a few days. The glass is very tough on the sensation.


----------



## rovex (Apr 17, 2011)

There will some 4.7 and 5 inch monsters out soon with 720P screens. Just wait a few weeks! 

If you cant wait the Galaxy S2 is the best phone there is right now, and the most powerful.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rovex said:


> If you cant wait the Galaxy S2 is the best phone there is right now, and the most powerful.


The Sensation XE has dual core 1.5GHz, so that's incorrect.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> The Sensation XE has dual core 1.5GHz, so that's incorrect.


This phone sounds impressive but the speaker and camera on my Desire are SO poor, that I'm nervous of going HTC again. Galaxy is a wee bit big (like an iPad) so it's still the soon to be released Arc S (1.4Ghz but not dual core) that's currently in the lead for an upgrade next month.

I've been fretting for ages!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Samsung Galaxy S II all the way. :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

S2 owner here and it really is a quality phone .


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> This phone sounds impressive but the speaker and camera on my Desire are SO poor, that I'm nervous of going HTC again. Galaxy is a wee bit big (like an iPad) so it's still the soon to be released Arc S (1.4Ghz but not dual core) that's currently in the lead for an upgrade next month.
> 
> I've been fretting for ages!


I have the Desire too. The speaker is crap like you say and only any good if it's on a flat surface, but I like the rest of it so much that I'm going to stick with HTC. It'll be interesting to see what the speaker is like on the XE as they are boasting about the beats headphones and headphone driver.

My fiancee has the Samsung and it is also a great phone, but she doesn't want another for various reasons.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Just noticed the HTC Desire XL which has a 4.7" screen. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Dell streak

Old but big

Could possibly upgrade to honeycomb on it through some flashing tutorial on Modaco or xda forums


Have you had a look at Samsung galaxy note? That thing is huge, but pretty


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> S2 owner here and it really is a quality phone .


I agree

Used to have one

Have an iPhone 4s now because quality of apps is far better

A combination of the two phones would be a winner


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dell streak has a mahoosive screen, 5" iirc quite powerful too.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, good phone, but official android support stopped at 2.2 iirc


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Cyanogenmod is ahead of android now anyway interms of functionality.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah definitely, I had cyanogen on my zte blade, very good phone once you change the rom, loved it

Maybe we will see cyanogen as standard in future phones, the development is immense


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Samsung Galaxy Note - 5.3 inch screen, otherwise looks like S2.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S2 thingy


----------

